# Vom Hallynn Haus, Rhoda hall solid blacks



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi I am new to this group and wanted some advise regarding this breeder, looks like she has been breeding east german pups for some time, does anyone have any feedback from this breeder? She is in Virginia, thanks...


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

thanks for your input


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

eisen said:


> thanks for your input


 With over 150 people looking at your post and not commenting, I'm thinking we aren't familiar with this breeder, not just ignoring you...

Adding a link to the breeder helps people see their dogs...

Home - Vom Hallynn Haus German Shepherd's ....Breeder of Solid Blacks!!

They look like they are good breeders but if you have a chance to look at http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html it's got good hints/tips.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It helps if you post a link to the breeder's site. That way people don't have to search for it. 

Home - Vom Hallynn Haus German Shepherd's ....Breeder of Solid Blacks!!

I do not know this breeder. Hopefully others will see your post and comment.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm seeing a few soft pasterns and less than desirable feet.

Phantom and young Jazzmine


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, sorry for not posting a website.
We are going next Sunday to see the Solid Black Beauties.
Very exited. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there shouldn't be extra charged just because a dog is solid black.

I think the prices they quoted were $2,000 to $3,000 . Correct me if this is wrong.


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Carmen, 1250 and 1500 for first pick
superb lines and price


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't know of this breeder, however, I have always admired Kim's dogs (Justk9's) and Maya looks to be out of her male.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have seen this before because of the connection to a person locally who bought up a bunch of dogs and started producing high numbers of litters. Many of the dogs she bought were sold to her due to high percentages of poor hips being produced. But those dogs and their progeny were quickly scattered across the US to other breeders of similar goals. She went out of business (she and a partner) due to having to give away so many pups due to bad hips, EPI and Epilepsy. I know at least a half dozen people personally who were in this category. 

When someone comes on and asks for opinions, but then states their own beliefs such as "superb lines and price"....they are asking for validation, not information, knowledge and honesty. They just want others to tell them exactly what they already want to believe.

Lee


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

wolfstraum
According to the Pedigree lineage they look like they have superb working lines, thanks for your input but you were going a different direction. Again from what I researched their pedigree looked very impressive.
Thanks again but could you please explain your comment regarding the breeder you had mentioned? Are you saying you know of any of these dogs? or?


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks *JakodaCD OA* I will check Justk9's out


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you better read their "guarantee" closely. 


> That the above descried dog/puppy is a purebred, and is/or is able to be Registered with either the American Kennel Club or Continental Kennel Club which is of the breeders choice.


Continental Kennel Club? Really? That is not a valid registry. It's for BYB and puppy mills



> 6.Wokring prospect puppies ONLY, are guaranteed for : ears to stand, correct bites, and males to have both testicles down by one year of age.Hips are guaranted to OFA at two years of age


So you buy a pet, it has bad hips and you are SOL.

There testing seems haphazard. Using Prelim for hips. The titles on the breeding stock are CGC, RN. 

For the price they are charging, I would pass and find a breeder with a guarantee that covers all their puppies and breeding stock with finalized tests and real titles. AND a breeder that doesn't register with an invalid registry.

How did you come by your opinion of "superb lines"?

Price is what most working line breeders charge so that isnt' anything special.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't know the breeder or the dogs, but OP your posts (with the exception of the first) sound more like an ad for the breeder than an inquiry. If you've already got your mind set on this breeder then you aren't likely to find anything here to dissuade you.


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

By superb lines i meant they looked good by the pedigree website, but of course if that website is not truthful then by all means i am all ears, thank you so much for your comments. We recently had a very hard loss of our Shepherd and are trying to do our homework and that is why we are posting here and also scheduling visits to the breeders as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is your criteria for a superb line?


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Bottom line is.. We just want a solid working male with a blocky head and strong bones. DDR with true test results and no more bull and bark from breeders blah blah blah about how great their dogs are then you see them and wow.... I am fed up with all these so called breeders that end up lying about their dogs. We had a terrilbe loss with our shepherds due to that bad breeder we dealt with years ago. They were our kids and we spent thousands and would do it again but it was extremely painful. I will not go into details but I personally came to this site for ideas of true breeders we could visit near by. We live in the Raleigh NC area but are willing to travel up to a few hours away, maybe 3 or so. If someone has suggestions of a true working breeder in the area it would be very much appreciated. That's all. Thanks.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alrighty then. People can't help you if all you want to do is snark and not answer any questions. I don't understand what your criteria is for "superb". It's apparently very different than mine. I know several breeders with truly superb, proven, healthy, lines that produce black puppies. It's not rare in working lines. Good luck with your search.


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

That is what i want Jax08 just suggestions, regarding superb lines what I meant is that I had seen lots of Schutzhund III in their pedigree, sorry for the confussion on that. but yes open for suggestions, its just supper frustrating looking for a breeder you can trust, any good breeder suggestions I would greatly appreciate.
I did see coldwater farm shepherds http://www.coldwaterhorses.com/close by with good reviews in this site and German Shepherd Breeder & Police Dogs along with Mike Diehl K9s as well.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't think he was trying to be snarky, just venting frustration from a painful loss. It is hard to know which breeders are truly practicing what they preach, let alone coming after a devastating loss. 

OP, it would help if you tell us what you want out of your dog. Are you very active, want it for sar, agility, IPO /****zhund, just a pet (less active or more active).. Health I'm guessing is a priority . You mentioned DDR lines, they have certain characteristics that are different from show lines etc.


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Hineni7 thank you so much for your comment 
My wife and I are both very active and are willing to do whatever is necessary to do IPO or shutzhund as well as protection with our new pup. We will dedicate ourselves to him fully. We are looking for a large male maybe around 90 to 100 lbs. Good drive but balanced as well. I have learned that a lot of people ask for prey drive and do not realize that defense drive is needed as well in other words protective drive. Lots of labs have high prey drive and no defense drive and the same could happen with a shepherd. By no means am I comparing the two breeds but I hope you understand where I am going with this, basically a well rounded solid working line male. Thank you again


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"Superb" goes far beyond Sch titles in the pedigree - esp when they don't start in the first generation....do you understand that in Europe, titles are REQUIRED in order to get papers on a litter?? It is NOT extraordinary to have parents with Sch3 - it is the norm. I don't need to do "research" - and research needs to goe much deeper than identifying names and titles. 

If you want to do sport, then get a dog BRED to do sport by a breeder who does sport, who has dogs in the sport. Your comments show a great deal of conflict in your requirements. 

It really looks like you do not want to understand, you have your mind made up and want validation and admiration.

I know alot of the dogs/progeny/siblings of dogs here....most of the ones from the 2 breeders here were NOT dogs that were solid, driven with the nerves and drives to succeed in sport. 

Lee


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

wolfstraum you are correct that a dog must have a title to breed in Germany, I appreciate that point, any suggestions of proven breeders that work their dogs around our area? NC, VA? Thank you


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Christine Kemper of Blackthorn. She is in VA. She has a mix of titled dogs and dogs who work in other venues, and is getting back into IPO with her young dogs.

Lee


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't know, I must be reading these posts with rose colored glasses because I don't see anything but a genuine request from people who have bought or know of, good breeder in the location the OP is from. He isn't pushing the original stated breeders, just asking for leads from those of us who have good, healthy dogs and temperaments that appeal to him.. I don't live near there so I cannot unfortunately help with suggestions


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Hineni7 Thank you!!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

You are welcome  I would check out the breeder wolfstraum has suggested though  I don't believe it would be suggested unless truly trusted


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

I will check them out thank you very much for the suggestions


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with Lee (Wolfstraum). Check out Blackthorn/Christine Kemper.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Call Christine at Blackthorn. 

Black is no big deal, you don't need a "DDR" dog to have a nice head, and if you're only willing to drive 3 hours to check out a hopefully 13-15yr companion, perhaps you aren't quite as committed to finding "superb" as you think.

Personally, I can't imagine making distance a criteria for determining "superb." You find the dog you want, and then you work on a way to get it to you. That's why airplanes and cars were invented.  (waiting not-so-patiently for my puppy to arrive on Lufthansa flight 430 )


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 11, 2021)

eisen said:


> Hi I am new to this group and wanted some advise regarding this breeder, looks like she has been breeding east german pups for some time, does anyone have any feedback from this breeder? She is in Virginia, thanks...


 I know this is a bit late and I hope you have checked this breeder out. I have known them for over 40 years and they have excellent puppies excellent lines I now own a 3 month old female all black very intelligent highly trainable loves kids outgoing she is going to be used for therapy, good luck In your search.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Stealth7 said:


> I know this is a bit late and I hope you have checked this breeder out. I have known them for over 40 years and they have excellent puppies excellent lines I now own a 3 month old female all black very intelligent highly trainable loves kids outgoing she is going to be used for therapy, good luck In your search.


OP has not logged in for 6yrs…
Closing the thread for now. 
Thread will still show up in Search and PM’s can be sent to relevant / active members.


----------

